
MIT gurus use polyethylene to suck heat away from your next CPU - chanux
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/10/mit-gurus-use-polyethylene-to-suck-heat-away-from-your-next-cpu/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weblogsinc%2Fengadget+%28Engadget%29
======
ajuc
Hmm, conducting heat well in one direction and not conducting it well in the
other.

Isn't it against thermodynamics?

I mean - make two containers connected by that material, if it works as it is
described - temperature gradient between these containers will grow with time.

------
khafra
Maybe a thermal transistor, thermal logic gates, and thermal memory, too:
<http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24222/?a=f>

